# Need a Camera for 2" P-Traps



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm needing a small sewer camera for 2 inch P traps. Is there one out there that will get through a 2" ptrap aswell as also have a transmitter


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

2" cast iron p-traps? P-traps are never a for sure thing but the two choices are the Ridgid microdrain 65 or the nano reel 85 for pool lines. I have the 35' sonde microdrain and it makes it through most traps. The radius of the trap, and the construction ( gaps between the pipe and 90) plus if there is debris are the factors that stop you.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have seen it advertised but have never tried it myself. Mytana has one that is advertised that way. 

I look forward to other responses on this thread. Just my thinking but I can see a lot of pushrod replacements and was rebuilds from a camera that repeatedly goes threw any size trap let alone a 2"

Not trying to discourage you from owning one and if you already own a camera I am sure you are familiar with the maintenance cost. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Interesting thread. I've been looking for a camera that will pass 3" cast iron traps. I'm just worried that it's too much strain on the camera trying to negotiate traps.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I only get about a year out of my pushrods right now and I don't televise anything under 4"


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The thing with cast iron traps for me on the micro drain is not the bend ability of the push rod it does that easy it's when you get past the 90 then there is a 1/4" gap in the inner fitting edge and where the nipple begins and the camera is stuck and can't go forward to the next 90. Sometimes I can use quick stabs and get past other times I have had to use the mini ball guides alone or with water if it can be used. The push rod is wimpy enough for the bends but at the sacrifice of push strength. What's a guy to do lol.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh yea the sonde is not a seperate part that can bend and be destroyed it is built into the camera. But that makes the signal weaker especially in cast iron if you are used to 2000 numbers on the locator at 1-2 feet you will probably get like 400-600 as the high numbers but once you get your head around that your locating no problem.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Cuda said:


> 2" cast iron p-traps? P-traps are never a for sure thing but the two choices are the Ridgid microdrain 65 or the nano reel 85 for pool lines. I have the 35' sonde microdrain and it makes it through most traps. The radius of the trap, and the construction ( gaps between the pipe and 90) plus if there is debris are the factors that stop you.


Is the ridgid micro drain capable of being used simultaneously with a small Jetter like we do for main lines?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Unclog1776 said:


> Is the ridgid micro drain capable of being used simultaneously with a small Jetter like we do for main lines?


Yes with the same precautions i.e. staying back a few feet. The push cable is really slick so I have never hooked it to the jetter hose for a piggy pack ride so that I do not know about.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Cuda said:


> Yes with the same precautions i.e. staying back a few feet. The push cable is really slick so I have never hooked it to the jetter hose for a piggy pack ride so that I do not know about.


Never been a fan of strapping cameras to jetters. Would be cool to clean lines while televising as well.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Cuda said:


> The thing with cast iron traps for me on the micro drain is not the bend ability of the push rod it does that easy it's when you get past the 90 then there is a 1/4" gap in the inner fitting edge and where the nipple begins and the camera is stuck and can't go forward to the next 90. Sometimes I can use quick stabs and get past other times I have had to use the mini ball guides alone or with water if it can be used. The push rod is wimpy enough for the bends but at the sacrifice of push strength. What's a guy to do lol.


So which would be better for 3" cast, the micro drain or micro reel? Is the push rod on the micro drain too soft for 3"?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> So which would be better for 3" cast, the micro drain or micro reel? Is the push rod on the micro drain too soft for 3"?


\
Micro Reel has a bigger camera giving a better picture in 3" on up. Nice thing about the micro reel, the micro drain and the nano reel is that you can buy the other drums as time goes on add simply load them in the case depending on the job, but they are dam near as much as a new unit. I do not like the Micro Reel, too many bad reports of bad lighting so it seemed like a good entry level camera but I don't think they should have made that one.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Cuda said:


> \ Micro Reel has a bigger camera giving a better picture in 3" on up. Nice thing about the micro reel, the micro drain and the nano reel is that you can buy the other drums as time goes on add simply load them in the case depending on the job, but they are dam near as much as a new unit. I do not like the Micro Reel, too many bad reports of bad lighting so it seemed like a good entry level camera but I don't think they should have made that one.


I was thinking that the micro reel push rod might be a little too stiff to negotiate traps. Conversely, I was thinking that the micro drain push rod is too flimsy to go any type of distance once I'm past the trap.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> I was thinking that the micro reel push rod might be a little too stiff to negotiate traps. Conversely, I was thinking that the micro drain push rod is too flimsy to go any type of distance once I'm past the trap.


That is a good summary except I think the micro drain has better pushing than you might imagine. I sometimes use it to push through a bunch of roots in a 4 or 6 inch line that the fullsize was too large to go through just so I can see the next few joints.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I've got the microdrain 65 and the nano 85 and a 200' full size real locating the smaller ones are tricky like stated above, I haven't been able to make it through toilets like they advertise that often, but it will push through 2" cast traps if it's in decent shape, a few bends though and it looses pushing power quik, it's surprised me though sometimes I can't get my full size through a 2" clean out more than a few feet due to buildup inside the cast and the micro will push out 50', soap also helps..... It sure is nice to get something in though to get an idea what your up against 
like most- every tool has it's time and place, if it's just locating you might want to look into goldaks small sonde, it's slightly smaller than a hot dog and pretty flexible and if none of the above work that usually does the trick for locating, throw it on a cable and feed it slow, remember to take out the batteries though they get pricey 

http://www.goldak.com/inner/purchase/sondeaccessories.shtml


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nanoreel sounds like the one to go with, gonna call my supplier and see if they got one. What's the price on these small cameras?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

A ridgid micro will do it but you need to tie off and tape a rope or cable to the head to maneuver the camera through the trap


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I can break the head off a micro just shoving it between two 2x4 studs lol


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

True they do break from time to time from normal use though I'm not sure why you run a camera between studs but to each his own


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

titaniumplumbr said:


> True they do break from time to time from normal use though I'm not sure why you run a camera between studs but to each his own


The Micro was designed for simple inspections, drill a hole in the wall , push it it and look for leaks etc. Not really a drain camera they are only a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok so your talking about the hand held model but ridgid makes a micro CCTV reel for drain inspection capable of going through traps


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Ok so your talking about the hand held model but ridgid makes a micro CCTV reel for drain inspection capable of going through traps


Yes thats the microdrain that I was talking about at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a mini camera from rothenberger. 50' push rod with 512. I've been happy with it over the last year or so. It won't break the bank either.


----------

